# damaged shaft on HPEVS AC31 electric motor



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

hey,

I just removed my old defect coupler from my citroen c1 EVie, i needed to cut i of with a grinder.

I hit the shaft, as seen in the picture. The grinder took close to 1 mm / 0,039 inc of the shaft.

Also the shaft is damaged before i got the car, i looks like the coupler has been turnin around and the first coupler was removed and left deep traces on the shaft.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw65HpeuXC15RS1SYWJmcVRqeEk/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw65HpeuXC15RU9LNXJRZW11NXM/view?usp=sharing
I don't have enough experience in this kind of problems, will it be ok the refit with a new coupler and new KEY steel, or do the shaft need to be repaired?

The new coupler is easy to fit, and there is no backlash.

What do you think ?

thanks

 michael


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry this happened. Is this a clutch or a no clutch install.? More pics of the other parts, the adapter plate, and the gear box would help.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

As long as the new couppler fits snug and there is no run out or loose I think you would be OK.

Ivan


----------



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

thanks for fast answer 

*electro wrks:* The old and new coupler and the shaft can be seen here: http://techmind.dk/citroen-c1-evie-elbil/teknik/kobling-til-evie/ . My EV has no clutch disc

*Ivansgarage: *sounds great  the new coupler fits nicely and i am pretty sure when the new key is fit and 2 x allen grub screws tightened, it is stuck. Hope this new coupler will last long time


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

technologymind said:


> thanks for fast answer
> 
> *electro wrks:* The old and new coupler and the shaft can be seen here: http://techmind.dk/citroen-c1-evie-elbil/teknik/kobling-til-evie/ . My EV has no clutch disc
> 
> *Ivansgarage: *sounds great  the new coupler fits nicely and i am pretty sure when the new key is fit and 2 x allen grub screws tightened, it is stuck. Hope this new coupler will last long time


DON'T forget to use LOCTITE (blue) on those set screws and even the couppler shaft (can't hert).

Ivan


----------



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

thanks, yes, i heard that i should use loctite for bearings, this one: http://www.loctiteproducts.com/p/t_lkr_red/overview/Loctite-Threadlocker-Red-271.htm


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

The red stuff is permanent. You will probably need a torch (or a grinder again) to get things apart. The blue stuff (medium strength) is usually all you need.

It looks like the replacement coupling has a involute gear feature to handle some misalignment. Make sure to use some heavy grease on the teeth and on the shaft splines. A rubber bellows over the works will keep the grease in, and water and dirt out.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

technologymind said:


> thanks, yes, i heard that i should use loctite for bearings, ...


Don't get Loctite anywhere near the bearings.


----------



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

Elektro wrks: ok, sound like the blue one will be the one. Maybe i will try booth on some other testing Setup.

The new coupler is made for the standard Citroën c1 clutch center 'gearadaptor', so hope i just need to replace the center from clutch disc later if it also break down.

Would be grate to find some way to protect the coupler as you recoment 

Major: think i will ude some Scotch tape to protect the areal around the shaft


----------

